

Microsoft releases ASP.NET MVC under the (OSI-approved) MS-PL open source license - zcrar70
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2009/Apr-02.html

======
nathanwdavis
This really isn't big news. Asp.Net MVC framework has been under and Open
Source license (a custom license - <http://aspnet.codeplex.com/license>) for a
long time now. This news is just that they switched to the common MS-PL
license.

I have done a project on the MVC framework, and must say that it is a huge
breath of fresh air compared with the ASP.NET Web Forms framework.

------
rbanffy
The only reason I would consider building something for ASP.NET is an
overwhelmingly huge legacy codebase I would have to rewrite for something more
modern like Rails or Django.

Or something really cool like Seaside or Weblocks.

~~~
zcrar70
ASP.NET and ASP.NET MVC are actually completely different (even though they
share the same name) - ASP.NET MVC is an MVC framework, just like Rails (and
Django, mostly), whereas ASP.NET is component-oriented.

I would use ASP.NET MVC over ASP.NET for any web project I had to build using
.Net.

~~~
AlexTheFounder
\-- ASP.NET and ASP.NET MVC are actually completely different (even though
they share the same name) --

They use dirrent rending engines, but the business logic is more important and
is usually > 50% of the codebase, so it can still be reused in MVC Asp.Net.

------
jeroen
The original announcement by Scott Guthrie:
[http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2009/04/01/asp-net-
mv...](http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2009/04/01/asp-net-mvc-1-0.aspx)

------
nessence
MVC is so 2007

~~~
AlexTheFounder
Its Ok, coz the target market for the MVC Asp.Net is 2005 or ealier. Lots
companies are still at dotnet 1.1 actually with the latest version 3.5

